# 21 Y/O Big Daddy B



## SuperBane (Jun 10, 2013)

:-0

Is that you Tilly?


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 10, 2013)

Nectar Of the Gods?
:tren:


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 10, 2013)

Breaking it all down.

The synthol .... L-)


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 10, 2013)

Dude is jacked.


----------



## St0ked (Jun 10, 2013)

That's my buddy. Dude takes 3 grams of juice per week. Hardcore


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 10, 2013)

steroids work great!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 10, 2013)

Dont think id make a vid showcasing all the gear i used, and do it so publicly. Kind of asking for trouble if you ask me.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 10, 2013)

...whats with the fucking tongue out shit¿


----------



## DF (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait! where'd his traps go?


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 10, 2013)

hahahahaha.....I love what he says about the idiots and their MACRO's.


----------



## DF (Jun 10, 2013)

No Really! Where the fuck are his traps?? That back pose looks damn silly with no traps.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought the same, needs trap work!!  But everything else looks incredible.
I need to up my dose, lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> No Really! Where the fuck are his traps?? That back pose looks damn silly with no traps.




No deads... kinda pathetic looking. What I was thinking the whole time.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah now how many 21 year olds are gonna be shooting 3 grams of gear because this douche won a show.


----------



## RISE (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ exactly.  Dude was careless and now this is going to be shown to n00bs all across the world.  All of them pumping 3 g's of Pinnacle more than likely.  Stupid amount of drugs for not even a national qualifing show.


----------



## Cashout (Jun 11, 2013)

So this guy was 3000+ mg per week of gear to compete in some local show.

Way to go!!!! You got a plastic trophy for all that gear you did! That is a great risk-to-return right there no doubt.

Big fail here.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 11, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah now how many 21 year olds are gonna be shooting 3 grams of gear because this douche won a show.





RISE said:


> ^^ exactly.  Dude was careless and now this is going to be shown to n00bs all across the world.  All of them pumping 3 g's of Pinnacle more than likely.  Stupid amount of drugs for not even a national qualifing show.



Dont judge us 21 year olds. Ill just up my dose to 800mg. Lol


----------



## losieloos (Jun 11, 2013)

What's with all the hate, he could do whatever the fuck he wants to do.


----------



## PFM (Jun 11, 2013)

losieloos said:


> What's with all the hate, he could do whatever the fuck he wants to do.



I don't give 2 chits if he ran 8 grams of gear. The problem is the big picture: how many guys running 3 grams to look okay.

I know a guy runs 350 Test 350 Tren and looks better and wins shows.


----------



## Azog (Jun 11, 2013)

What. The. FUCK?!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 11, 2013)

losieloos said:


> What's with all the hate, he could do whatever the fuck he wants to do.



Hate? No ones "hating" on this kid. The term hater and "quit hatin'" gets thrown around way too much. The definition of a "hater" is someone who is jealous of someone and puts them down or talks shit to make themselves feel better. The kids a fucking idiot because he ran that much gear, peptides, gh, and even dabbled in slin (4iu's a day is pointless btw), on top of all the ancillaries he ran and he's 21. At 21 you have tunnel vision and only see what's right in front of you. You don't think about consequences. You're bulletproof. And then life comes and slaps its big hairy dick across your face and wakes you up and then you sit and wonder, "What the fuck was I thinking?" Does the kid have size? Absolutely. But seriously, shooting 3cc's of synthol a day and running retarded amounts of gear? For what? A trophy and your picture on a website? If the kid was doing a national show to get his pro card, I'd probably be a little less harsh, but not really. I'm taking bets now on how long it is before this kid has a heart attack or stroke. He's wreckless and is doing nothing but sending a horrible message to kids and new people.


----------



## amore169 (Jun 11, 2013)

I think I read somewhere that he worked with Dave Palumbo for the show he won and Dave lowered the dosages he was using.


----------



## Cashout (Jun 11, 2013)

losieloos said:


> What's with all the hate, he could do whatever the fuck he wants to do.



There is no hate here.

Let me say this first and foremost. I DO NOT give one squirt about this guy's health or well being. I really don't care  if he wrecks himself. That is his responsibility and and he is accountable for it exclusively. 

The "bigger picture" is this is the type of person who makes users of AAS all look bad. This is the "poster boy" for wrecklessness  and when it hits home with him he will blame the drugs and everyone will scream "Look, see AAS are horrible! Look what happened to this guy!"

The national media has already painted AAS as some sinister evil that has envelop baseball "our national past time" - what a joke!

All guys like him do is give them more ammunition! They have already convinced every fat, lazy, slob who has never trained a day in his/her respective life that steroids are scourge that must be eradicated from the American landscape.

Now, as for this guy, I neither find fault in his motivation nor in his commitment. He obviously put the time in and for that he should be applauded. Based on the little that I know of this guy, he better get his life together and do it quick otherwise 10 years from now he'll be stocking shelves on the night shift at Whole Foods for $6.75 an hour because he has no education and a conviction for possession with intent.


----------



## R1rider (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow lots of information in that 3rd video.

Props to the guy for his dedication and hard work. He knows his shit, but 7.5ml eod and 3ml synhtol ed is fucked up. He better get his pro card, and education, career or else he will end up like Cashout described. Broke with felony convictions....

Its his body and he can do as he pleases with it. He knows what he is doing i guess


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2013)

losieloos said:


> What's with all the hate, he could do whatever the fuck he wants to do.




And we're free to criticize his stupid decisions that he puts out on youtube for commentary.


----------



## Cinderbl0k (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn dude looks pretty huge and got great results, but there goes all the help to us new guys from all the vets in here. Great results, but hope he didnt fuck it up for future AAS first timers such as myself


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jun 13, 2013)

I think its excessive...especially being that young. But.... you have to admit that his transformation is admirable. He probably doesn't realize that he could of looked that way with a lot less. He's obviously got good genetics and he had a real good base to begin with. So I give him props on that transformation, but hell I'm 33 and never have ran that much gear. What's he gonna do for an encore lol!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 13, 2013)

So you want to be a body builder? lol dude looks great in comparison to the first video, however if thats what it takes to get from a to b i will stick with A. 

I missed something, by the comments in the thread I will assume he did not get a pro card for winning his show. Fuck that , Now with all the incriminating testimonial he has put out do you think he will be able to make a living through sponsorship ?

I have watched other transformation video's like this Mark Lobliner is a good one, He went for his pro card has the hole ride 24+ weeks out and he does not claim to be nattie but does not run down the regiment it took to hit his goal. I am sure it was tedious though and I wonder if it looked like this dudes. But wtf Mark already is successful in the supplement world (very) and Got his pro card for what ever damage he did in gear. 

This dude looks like he still lives in a apartment that needs to be cleaned up  and is soliciting poor young idiots to do what he did and fuck themselves . I am going to get a cheeseburger b/c if thats what it takes to hit the stage I will be in the crowd w/ a mc double ha!


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 13, 2013)

4 Weeks after Contest.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 13, 2013)

Insulin part 1


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 13, 2013)

Slin part 2


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 14, 2013)

How strong do you think this dude is?  That is what I am wondering...

I don't give a shit about his posing.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 14, 2013)

100#


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 14, 2013)

squats


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 14, 2013)

TBAR


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 14, 2013)

Quads


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## SuperBane (Jun 14, 2013)

DB Chest


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 14, 2013)

*Bostin Loyd's "Prep Cycle"*


*Dave Palumbo*: _Diet / Training coach_
(zero carb EOD. 130 carbs EOD)

_Bostin did the drug regiment himself._



*12 weeks out fat @ 265*
_
4iu of GH in the A.m.
.5mg arimidex (12 weeks)
25mcg T3
40mcg clen x2 daily

1500mg Test E
800mg deca
800mg EQ
4iu insulin

250mcg GHRP6  post w/o & before bed
3cc Synthol in each trained muscles.

.5mg Prami before bed. (says prami kept off the mental sides). (GH release at night)_



*8weeks out*

_Drops Deca

60mg proviron ED
100mg Winstrol Inj ED
600mg Mast
600mg Tren ace & Hex blend
3-400mg Primo_



*6 weeks out*

_Drops EQ

Added nolvadex
1mg Arimidex daily
T3 up to 40mcg
Proviron 80mg_



*4 weeks out*

_1.25mg Letro_



*2 weeks out*

_2.5mg Letro
950mg Tren
950mg Mast_


+ Melanotin
+ Says snythol isn't cheating same as aas use


----------



## goodfella (Jun 14, 2013)

This kids a goof man lol. He's pretty entertaining tho hahaha


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 14, 2013)

This fucker.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> This fucker.



i cant stand this icecream faggot


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 14, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> squats



Not squats.  

Thank you. You answered my question.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jun 15, 2013)

The kids pretty strong....especially for his age.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 15, 2013)

All I saw was a bunch of partial rep, throwing your whole body into the lift, wearing a belt doing tri's bullshit. The kid could be jacked as shit without the drugs and good form.


----------

